# Cubing For LLS Fall 2018 on August 25, 2018 in Dayton, Ohio, United States



## Niki Placskó (Jul 12, 2018)

The Cubing For LLS Fall 2018 will take place on August 25, 2018 in Dayton, Ohio, United States. Check out the Cubing For LLS Fall 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

